# 1/3 Scale Case Steam engine



## Mike N

I have been working on my 1/3rd Scale Case Steam Engine.
http://youtu.be/SK-7x34rXBg

1915 65HP Case
24: rear wheels
Approx.78" Long


----------



## kvom

That's quite a project.  How long since the start?


----------



## Mike N

kvom said:


> That's quite a project.  How long since the start?


I bought this project about 18 months ago.  A man from Idaho started it over 20+ years ago & lost interest in it.  The boiler was about 1/2 built & some of the castings were machined.  The wheels were rolled & welded together but no spokes or assembly.  All but 3 of the gears were machined.  I sent the boiler to a shop to have the main tube & the steam dome welded in by a certified welder.  I made a crimping tool to in stall the 16 flew tubes. I had to finish the axels & drive line parts.  Some of the engine castings were started.  It has been a fun project to work on!

I am ready to take it all apart & paint everything.

Thanks


----------



## jwcnc1911

Now that is a labor of love!  Imagine all the effort and hours to finish... oh wait... the first guy lost interest!  You have got to absolutely love something of that level of project to finish it!

Well done!  I'm not into these but this has my attention big time.  Can't wait to see the results after painting.


----------



## cbgross8029

I am working on one of these right now, actually making repairs to it for a friend. We are installing a fusible plug into the crown sheet which requires us to remove the rivets along the bottom side (they were actually badly damaged screws used for this). Any recommendations on what to go back in with new, drawing shows 5/16 steel rivet but&#65279; we have some concern about temperature and expansion/contraction.  My email is [email protected]


----------



## b7100

Can you describe or show pictures of how you rolled the tubes and the tube roller you made


----------



## Mike N

b7100 said:


> Can you describe or show pictures of how you rolled the tubes and the tube roller you made



Are you asking about the way I installed the flews?  The main boiler tube 9 1/2" was made from a seamless boiler pipe.  The flews were made from 1" -14 ga. seamless tubing (McMaster-Carr), taper rolled & then crimped over with a crimping tool bit I made to fit in my air-chisel.  This procedure took at least 12 hrs. to complete & my hands felt like pins & needles for a few days. I have pictures of the crimped in flews in the original post.

I need to get back on the project again, it has sat now for a few months.  I need to get everything painted & the plumbing work finished up.


----------



## b7100

I'm referring to what you used to expand and crimp the ends of the flues with. Did you make the flue roller/expandor? Could you post pictures of that and the crimping tool you made.


----------



## Mike N

After taking a long break from this project I am back at it with determination to finish it.  I moved 200 miles & built a new house and retired after 45 yrs.  
I had to make a new water column and I made the valves from scratch because I couldn't find anything with 1/4"ntp fittings.  I still have most of the boiler plumbing to figure out.  I found a nice injector to use also.  



Working on getting the hitch mounted so I can install the bunker.


----------



## Mike N

Made the hitch brackets today & mounted it inplace.


----------



## chrsbrbnk

Should be ready for forest city early next summer !!


----------



## ajoeiam

Mike N said:


> Made the hitch brackets today & mounted it inplace.
> 
> View attachment 120346



Do you have drawings?
(Or know where to get?)


----------



## chrsbrbnk

Reduction engineering  north Dak.     or the book by ralph andres   that's not in print anymore


----------



## Richard Carlstedt

I Think I have that book - have to look and will advise

Up date
yes, like new condition
Go to my website which is 
StationarySteam   dot   Com
And you can email me there 
Rich


----------



## jkimberln

The words and plans are in Live Steam Magazine starting around 1972


----------



## chrsbrbnk

wonder how many issues that took!  some of their plans/articles  are spread over several years


----------



## Mike N

It took several years, I have most of the pages.
I had to kill some time waiting for supplies to arrive.  So today I made some raised brass letters for the preheater.


----------



## MrMetric

My God! That guy is a beast!!!  But, it is very very cool.  I think you can literally plow your fields with this guy.     Nicely done.


----------



## Mike N

Finished the front door today.


----------



## Mike N

Started painting today!


----------



## Mike N

Getting a few more parts painted & assembled.  Day 5


----------



## Mike N

Finally finished painting!
Now the bunker is next.















						New video by Michael Nepsund
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chrsbrbnk

Its so shiny


----------



## Mike N

Mike N said:


> Finally finished painting!
> Now the bunker is next.View attachment 121588
> View attachment 121589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New video by Michael Nepsund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl





Mike N said:


> Finally finished painting!
> Now the bunker is next.View attachment 121588
> View attachment 121589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New video by Michael Nepsund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl











						New video by Michael Nepsund
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mike N

chrsbrbnk said:


> Its so shiny


Not for long, it's already got a few dings in it!


----------



## MIKE4444

Hi  just  first class  , ex  work, MIKE


----------



## Mike N

Mike N said:


> Finally finished painting!
> Now the bunker is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New video by Michael Nepsund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## ajoeiam

Sorry - - - - but the url doesn't resolve for me.


----------



## Mike N

Minnesota State Boiler Inspector stopped out today and certified my boiler to operate at 150psi.


----------



## ajoeiam

Mike N said:


> Minnesota State Boiler Inspector stopped out today and certified my boiler to operate at 150psi.  View attachment 123383


A wonderful conclusion to your construction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgcarlson12

Mike N said:


> Minnesota State Boiler Inspector stopped out today and certified my boiler to operate at 150psi.  View attachment 123383


Amazing job you have done. Approx how many hours and dollars into that machine?
May I ask if it will actually be 'fired' to run on steam or ???
Also, what did the inspector do to test or ???? to certify your boiler/pressure vessel?


----------



## a41capt

Beautiful work!  I’d love to be there to see its first steam up! Congratulations!!!

John W


----------



## Mike N

dgcarlson12 said:


> Amazing job you have done. Approx how many hours and dollars into that machine?
> May I ask if it will actually be 'fired' to run on steam or ???
> Also, what did the inspector do to test or ???? to certify your boiler/pressure vessel?


I didn't keep track of the time or cost,  because some days I just sat & looked at it.  On & off for 4 yrs.  Yes, I certainly plan on firing it up this spring.  The inspector hydro tested the boiler at 1.5 times the working pressure of 150psi.  Then we dropped the pressure back to 150psi, it needed to hold for a minimum of 10 minutes.  Then he ultra sound tested many areas inside & outside the firebox, also all around the main tube & front - rear flue sheets.  A visual inspection of welds and piping.  It took him a coupe of hrs.  Now we need to alternate between hydro  & ultra sound testing every 2 yrs. in Minnesota.  I needed this certificate so I can operate at shows this fall.


----------



## Mike N

Bunkers are done.
I mounted a propane burner in the firebox for my first Steam up.  Maybe this weekend!


----------



## a41capt

Wow, just WOW!

She’s a beauty!!!


----------



## Steamchick

Top job! Well done sir!
Remember, for the boiler tests a full fire is required to prove the safety valves function and are adequate, not just the propane burner to raise steam. You know that already having the certificate. But a slave gas burner is an easy way to raise steam and make sure fittings etc. are tight the first time a boiler is fired.
First firing every day check the safety valves lift correctly and pressure and water gauges and injectors and feed pumps all function as they should before you start running. At first, make a list of the checks, - including oiling etc. and keep a log of all running. It's not just good practice, it is a professional approach - which continues the work you have put into building this excellent model.
Enjoy many years of running!

K2


----------



## Mike N

Steamchick said:


> Top job! Well done sir!
> Remember, for the boiler tests a full fire is required to prove the safety valves function and are adequate, not just the propane burner to raise steam. You know that already having the certificate. But a slave gas burner is an easy way to raise steam and make sure fittings etc. are tight the first time a boiler is fired.
> First firing every day check the safety valves lift correctly and pressure and water gauges and injectors and feed pumps all function as they should before you start running. At first, make a list of the checks, - including oiling etc. and keep a log of all running. It's not just good practice, it is a professional approach - which continues the work you have put into building this excellent model.
> Enjoy many years of running!
> 
> K2


Thank-you for the advise.  On my first fire I need to verify that my mechanical feed pumps work without leaking. Check to make sure my sight glass works correctly.  I don't plan on going over a 100psi this first run.  Just want to check for leaks & make sure everything functions properly.  With the propane test buner I should be able to sneak up on my pressure.  I have started a log book, as a private pilot I know the importance of check lists & documentation.


----------



## chrsbrbnk

Hey Mike , give ma a call if you  got any questions  firing today also there's a book called Steam Engine Guide  by Prof. P. S. Rose  pretty useful and I found a copy of the forest city steam school  that might helpful.     The crank pumps seem to be prone to air leaks  so they won't prime right    not the best design   but after all the bugs are out it works most of the time


----------



## Steamchick

Mike N. I hope I didn't offend with my amateur advice, but I know that experts and amateurs all read these threads. As a pilot you are in the top league of people trained to follow the process. So I'm sure you'll be more disciplined than I am keeping a log.
Enjoy steaming your beautiful engine!
K2


----------



## Steamchick

Just watch out when testing the steam blower. Gas blowlamps can be extinguished by the draught of air, so you quickly fill the boiler with gas air mixture... highly explosive if an ignition source appears....
WHOOF!!
K2


----------



## chrsbrbnk

did you fire it up yesterday ?  today is supposed to be pretty mild also Mine takes roughly an hour to get enough steam to drag itself around   and about a half hour from fires out to steam pressure  low enough walk away from the engine   and about an another hour  to cool enough to pack it up.  out door temp ought to play in to it


----------



## Mike N

chrsbrbnk said:


> did you fire it up yesterday ?  today is supposed to be pretty mild also Mine takes roughly an hour to get enough steam to drag itself around   and about a half hour from fires out to steam pressure  low enough walk away from the engine   and about an another hour  to cool enough to pack it up.  out door temp ought to play in to it


I tried yesterday, however my propane burner doesn't get hot enough.  I drilled out the orfise and now I finally have about 20psi after 2 hrs.  Still need more btu's I guess!  May need to get the dry oak firewood out.  I haven't moved the tractor  outside yet.


----------



## Mike N

Steamchick said:


> Mike N. I hope I didn't offend with my amateur advice, but I know that experts and amateurs all read these threads. As a pilot you are in the top league of people trained to follow the process. So I'm sure you'll be more disciplined than I am keeping a log.
> Enjoy steaming your beautiful engine!
> K2


You did not offend me.  I need all the help I can get.  My propane burner doesn't get hot enough, after 2-1/2 hrs. I only have 22psi of pressure.  I need more btu's I guess!


----------



## Mike N

Steamchick said:


> Just watch out when testing the steam blower. Gas blowlamps can be extinguished by the draught of air, so you quickly fill the boiler with gas air mixture... highly explosive if an ignition source appears....
> WHOOF!!
> K2


Yes, that would be bad.  
I'm using a bbq grill burner.  Not enough heat.


----------



## Mike N

First Steam Up 3/7/2021
Video Link








						New video by Michael Nepsund
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




I have a few leaks to fix.  My preheater leaks exhaust steam from the engine.  I need to seal this up.  Also the packing on my mechanical water feed pump leaks.  Otherwise I am very pleased with the way it runs.  I ran the pressure up to 150psi to test the pop-off valve, worked perfect.  I ended up using my weed burner torch to get enough heat to get good pressure.


----------



## Mike N

New video by Michael Nepsund
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## a41capt

That’s beautiful.  Congratulations on one hell of a build!!!

John W


----------



## chrsbrbnk

looks awesome !!  amazing how loud they are  what were you thinking of for the seat arrangement? I copied Lawrence Defoe's design  so its removable for photo shoots and maintenance other people put it on the waterwagon   but thats pretty far back from the throttles ect.   having the seat on the engine  makes high effort  things like plowing or towing houses easier.


----------



## Cymro77

Awesome!  Congratulations/


----------



## Mike N

chrsbrbnk said:


> looks awesome !!  amazing how loud they are  what were you thinking of for the seat arrangement? I copied Lawrence Defoe's design  so its removable for photo shoots and maintenance other people put it on the waterwagon   but thats pretty far back from the throttles ect.   having the seat on the engine  makes high effort  things like plowing or towing houses easier.


I found a really nice cast iron seat at my wife's uncle's aution sale.  I made a removable bracket the fits under the hitch mount, I need to get the height figured out, & where to hang my feet??


----------



## cl350rr

Really nice build, congratulations


----------



## Mike N

This is how I plan on keeping my boiler dried out!


----------



## chrsbrbnk

I usually put one in the deck between the bunkers and let the other kinda drag along  but after a couple of close encounters with running over parts of my boot I 'm thinking of reconsidering    had to back off the boot one time those little cleats really grip!


----------



## Mike N

How soon can the boiler water be drained after steam-up?  I'm sure it isn't a good idea to shock cool the boiler.  Once the pressure drops to zero the temp should be less than boiling temp.


----------



## chrsbrbnk

This is a whole big debate I usually empty out the firebox. run th engine with the pump  pumping to keep the water level up since the water consumption goes up with low steam pressure this also cools the boiler, wait until its down to about 5 or a little less psi the use the blow down vlv to help blow out crud from the water legs. normally we have steamed as long as possible on the day and need to get the thing cooled down reasonable fast   takes like a half hour or more to get it cool enough not to melt the ratchet straps .  I have a friend who shall remain nameless who drove his 1/2 scale case up on to the trailer  under steam  then chained it down, closed all the dampers and doors ect.  and drove off down the highway   turns out  a 60 mph wind can really stoke the fires  even though thought they we out. this set fire to the planks on the trailer bed   he notices all this smoke rolling off the trailer  pulls over and drains the bunkers on the fire. crisis averted


----------



## Mike N

I built a Buzz Saw to use with my Steam Engine. 20" dia. blade.


Hopefully I have enough HP to cut off some sticks!


----------



## DavidLloyd2

I built a Saw Mill for my 3in model  Case T/E runs good,

DavidLloyd2


----------



## Mike N

DavidLloyd2 said:


> I built a Saw Mill for my 3in model  Case T/E runs good,
> 
> DavidLloyd2



Wow, It really works great!
I thought about making a small  bandsaw mill someday.  I have a Woodmizer LT-15.


----------



## Steamchick

Nice and slow for the camera, but you need to saw faster to use the steam and not have the safety lifting all the time. I like the balance of the indexer working on the cutting stroke and slipping to the next tooth for the return stroke of the saw blade. A proper job there! Very clever how you managed to turn the picture around the right way... I thought being in NZ you would be all upside-down when viewed from the UK. Do you have some special software to do that?
Ignore me... many do...
K2


----------



## ajoeiam

DavidLloyd2 said:


> I built a Saw Mill for my 3in model  Case T/E runs good,
> 
> DavidLloyd2



Very interesting.
Do you have drawings for that sawmill?


----------



## DavidLloyd2

ajoeiam said:


> Very interesting.
> Do you have drawings for that sawmill?


PM sent


----------



## dazz

Hi
I live a short distance from David and I have been lucky enough to see the Case.  
Very nice.


----------



## Mike N

Started on the wheels for the water wagon.


----------



## chrsbrbnk

Like the spokes! I had found some really really long carriage bolts  for the wagon wheels  sure is easier than the hand forge all those heads


----------



## Dynamite-ralph

I am looking for plans for a 1/3 or 1/4 scale steam tractor. Willing to buy outright, or pay reasonable reproduction costs.  Thank you for any help.

Ralph Reese
St, Augustine, FL
[email protected]


----------



## chrsbrbnk

the 1/3 case scale plans from reduction eng.  are available  along with castings. there's a 1/4 scale case from a fellow who advertises in live steam or Gas Engine mag.  There's an outfit in great Britain that make "kit s"  for several english style tractors. most of the case plans are from a single source re dimensioned  to fit the purpose  could explain some of the reduction eng  routines.


----------



## Mike N

chrsbrbnk said:


> Like the spokes! I had found some really really long carriage bolts  for the wagon wheels  sure is easier than the hand forge all those heads


I should have looked into the carriage bolt idea.  I forged the heads on 30 spokes last week & when the zinc plating burned off I had a cough for 3 days now.  (Better today!) I still have 75 more to forge.  I'm going to move this operation outside & stand up wind from the torch next time!


----------



## chrsbrbnk

It's important to live long enough to run it!  I was at the Now then show and needed a hayrack for the bailer, the flea market had this guy with trays of old bolts and I saw these 6 or 7 inch long x 1/4 carriage bolts I turned the little square off under the head. worked pretty decent!


----------



## Mike N

Boring out the hub for the bronze sleeve.


----------



## Mike N

Steamed up today.
I have a few more bugs to fix.
Getting better!









						Quick Share
					

Expired




					linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## Mike N

Quick Share
					

Expired




					linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## Steamchick

Absolutely  excellent! From what you show, "there ain't no bugs in 'er". (Pardon the poor English).
Well done Sir.
K2


----------



## Mike N

Fired up the buzz saw today!








						Quick Share
					

Expired




					linksharing.samsungcloud.com
				












						Quick Share
					

Expired




					linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## GreenTwin

That really turned out well.
Very nice work !

And great videos too.
Beautiful tractor for sure.
Its a joy to watch a traction engine chugging along.

And that lake !!!!!
Keep the tractor, just give me the lake house.................

.


----------



## sawyer massey

Can't see the link share would love to see it on the buzze saw


----------



## LorenOtto

Me too!


----------



## Mike N

sawyer massey said:


> Can't see the link share would love to see it on the buzze saw


Try this one,


Thanks for watching!


----------



## Mike N




----------



## sawyer massey

Very nice Love it


----------



## Mike N

Finished up the Water Wagon today.
Holds 16 gallons of water.  Wood is old growth Burr Oak.  Should look good behind the 1/3rd scale Case!


----------



## Mike N

Mike N said:


> Finished up the Water Wagon today.
> Holds 16 gallons of water.  Wood is old growth Burr Oak.  Should look good behind the 1/3rd scale Case!


----------



## Steamchick

JUST EXCELLENT!!
Comparing British engines with US designs, the US designs always have "longer boilers"... but that may be an optical illusion if they are smaller diameter... I assume possibly because the fuel, being wood in the US, needs a much larger grate and firebox? (This was the reason for the US designed 4-4-0 locos having such a large firebox). And possibly larger flues to avoid soot build up from the wood resins? hence the flues need to be longer to be more efficient at capturing the heat? Coal being a relatively cheap fuel and readily available in the UK around the era when British Makers were making these engines, probably meant the flues tubes were smaller and got their efficiency that way and boilers were shorter as a result? Does anyone know the whys and wherefores? 
K2


----------



## jkimberln

Your observation is not an illusion.  I've got a Plastow Burrell and it has a shorter boiler than my friends Case in the same scale.  American engines did not always burn wood although they could.  They burned the straw in large quantities when running a separator.  The straw can't be used as feed so the threshers just burned it in the engine and it takes a lot of straw to fire a TE.  Seems to me in the UK, traction engines burned coal.  They may have here too , especially when plowing or  pulling.  The railroads used up a lot of wood and didn't leave much for anybody else.


----------



## Steamchick

So what fuel do you use? - looks like wood?
I don't know anything about burning straw.... sounds like the "separator" is an interesting bit of technology...? Do you have a sketch of one?
K2


----------



## Mike N

I hated the Steam Whistle on my 1/3rd scale Case.   So I found a set of plans for this triple chime whistle on eBay, scaled it down 50% to 1 1/2".





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Steamchick

A high-pitched screech? - Unfortunately, sound relies upon wavelength - which doesn't scale and make the same pitch. Wavelength is usually the length of the tube, or twice that length. Many lads with steam railway locos run the working whistle along a chassis rail to take advantage of the length - which would look stupid on top of the boiler. So the device on top of the boiler is inert (usually solid) just for show. That way the loco looks and sounds correct.
K2


----------



## chrsbrbnk

the sound will change when running on steam,  pretty difficult to hide a larger whistle under a scale case engine   definitely sounds as good as any  1/3 scale traction engine I've heard


----------



## Mike N

Decided to make a bigger one.
Waiting for the valve before I can test it out.


----------



## Mike N

Mike N said:


> Decided to make a bigger one.
> Waiting for the valve before I can test it out.
> 
> View attachment 131492
> View attachment 131493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New video by Michael Nepsund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it sounds.


----------



## Mike N

I tried my luck at 3D printing a 5 chime locomotive steam whistle.









						New item added to shared album
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				






It takes a lot of air for this one!


----------



## kf2qd

Mike N said:


> I sent the boiler to a shop to have the main tube & the steam dome welded in by a certified welder.


Exactly what certification does that welder have??


----------



## Mike N

kf2qd said:


> Exactly what certification does that welder have??


ASME certified welder
R-Stamp certification


----------



## a41capt

I carried a high pressure pipe and nuclear certification (as well as airframe tig and high pressure gas silver braze) while in the Navy but didn’t keep my cert current after getting out, but the listed criteria are more than adequate for a low pressure system.

John W


----------



## chrsbrbnk

Good thing, most of the full size engines that you walk between at the shows are R stamped.  Getting back to topic the three chime sounds great.   what air pressure?


----------



## Mike N

chrsbrbnk said:


> Good thing, most of the full size engines that you walk between at the shows are R stamped.  Getting back to topic the three chime sounds great.   what air pressure?


Both of the whistles start to work at about 40psi.  The sound is maxed out at about 100psi.  I hope they work on steam!


----------



## Mike N

Another thing I don't like about my 1/3rd scale Case Steam engine (besides the whistle, which I already fixed) was the steering worm gear mechanism.   It takes 65 turns of the steering wheel to travel from hard left to hard right.   I decided to fab up a new double start worm gear set.  The ratio was 30 to 1 now it is 15 to 1.  I 3d printed a set of gears first to figure this out.  Now to machine a set out of steel.


----------



## Mike N

New video by Michael Nepsund
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				



Forest City Iowa 6/18/22
We put our two 1/3rd Scale Case Steam Engines on a corn grinder.
Mike N. & Chris B.


----------



## GreenTwin

Says 1985, but I think I meant to write 1895.
This is from an old pattern making book.

I have not tried to cast one yet, but I will get to that at some point.

It took me a long time to figure out the diagrams, but I finally got it.





























From this book.
1905 actually.
LOL, I can't read my own writing.


----------

